# Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

WotC was kind enough to send their two newest D&D books my way.  Here's a peek inside:

Races of Faerun:  As you've no doubt read elsewhere, it's basically a big book of races, with some other stuff.  

The races (this takes up pp. 8-153 of 191 pages):

Dwarves: arctic, gold, gray, shield, Urdunnir, wild

Elves: aquatic, avariel (winged), drow, moon, sun, wild, wood

Gnomes: deep, forest, rock

Half-Elves: common, half-aquatic, half-drow

Half-Orcs & Orcs: gray orc, half-orc, mountain orc, orog

Halflings: ghostwise, lightfoot, strongheart

Humans:  Calie, Chondathan, Damaran, Illuskan, Mulan, Rashemi, Tehyrian, other ethnic groups

Planetouched:  aasimar, air genasi, earth genasi, fey'ri, fire genasi, tanarukk, tiefling, water genasi

Minor races: aarakocra, centaur, goblinoids (including goblins, hobgoblins, bugbears, and Dekanter goblins), kir-lanan, lizardfolk, lycanthropes (with new 3.5 lycanthrope template), shade, wemic, yuan-ti.

The appendix includes:

Equipment (about 20 new weapons, including bolas, halfling skiprock, and jambiya; 5 new armor types including mud armor and Dendritic crystal armor; new gear like armor lubricant and snowshoes; and special items like drow poison and flash grenades)

Feats (over 80 feats, most of them with racial or regional requirements, things like Batrider, duergar mindshaper, Hin Wandermage, Primitive Caster, and Stone Colossus)

Magic Items (new armor special abilities like Warming; new weapon abilities like Berserker or Sure Striking; specific weapons; a potion; wondrous items including new Figurines of Wondrous Power)

Monsters (animals like mastiff hound and lynx; cavvekan; deathfang; osquip; flying snake; steeder)

Prestige classes (dwarven battlerager; elven bladesinger; breachgnome; elven high mage -- this is an epic PrC; Great Rift skyguard; orc warlord; Spellsinger; Warrior Skald; halfling warsling sniper)

Spells (13 spells such as handfang, spore cloak, Verraketh's shadow crown, and detect metal and minerals)

--------------

Of potential interest to those seeking 3.5 info is the new lycanthrope template.  Basically, "Becoming a lycanthrope is very much like multiclassing as an animal and gaining the appropriate hit dice."

Character gains the new "shapechanger" subtype.  In hybrid form, the character's size is the larger of the character's size or the animal's size.  There's a chart showing wolf, dire bat, brown bear, boar, crocodile, dire rat, large shark, and tiger as potential lycanthrope material.  

Character adds to his own the hit dice, base attack, saves, skills and feats of the animal.  So a werebear character adds +6d8 hit dice, +4 BAB, +5 on Fort and Refl, +2 on Will, (2+Int mod) x6 skill points, and the feats Endurance, Run, and Track.  Also gains Ability stat increases when in animal or hybrid form (the bear, for instance, grants +16 Str, +2 Dex, +8 Con).  

There are more details but you basically get the picture.  ECL is the character's class levels + the character's animal hit dice granted by the template + 1 or 2 (depending on if the lycanthrope is afflicted or natural).


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll write up Arms & Equipment guide shortly...


----------



## Dragongirl (Mar 6, 2003)

I always knew there was something wrong with those Calies and now ENWorld boards confirms it!  

Anyway, I was never terribly enthused about the Races of Faerun book . .  until I saw the sample write up of the orc on the WOTC site.  Now It looks rather promising to me, will still have to wait and see.  Thanks Eric for the info.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Mar 6, 2003)

Three free books in two months?  Man, you're lucky.  Guess it's WotC's way of saying "Thanks for building a super-big fan-base for us!" 

We adoring fans ravenously await the preview of A&EG.  So get to work!


----------



## coyote6 (Mar 6, 2003)

WotC knows Eric rocks. 

When is Races of Faerun coming out, again?


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Arms & Equipment guide is essentially a longer hardcover splatbook.  It's got the same visual style both outside and in.  This is the first WotC hardcover I've opened and said "yeesh" upon just looking at it.  If they're going to go the hardcover route on books like this, the interior should be color (it's 100% black and white).  

But this isn't really a review.  Here's what's inside:

Weapons and Armor
-rules for increasing/decreasing base weapons by size (damage, reach, etc.)
-new weapons (includes additions to the "monk weapon list"; includes weapons from Sword & Fist like the fullblade, mercurial swords, bolas, bladed gauntlets, etc.)
-charts showing common weapons and armors and their availability in non-medieval time periods (stone age, dark ages, crusades, etc.)
-weapon materials (includes rules for stone, bronze, bone, baatorian green steel, gehennan morghuth iron, solanian truesteel)
-new armors (includes bark, wicker, ring, coral, the now-famous dwarven stone armor)
-armor materials (includes clay, leafweave, quartz, astral driftmetal, chittin, etc.)

Adventuring Gear
-everything from animal call and armor maintenance kit to hacksaw to money belt to tarp to tree stand to portable winch.  
-lots o' clothing
-food & drink (seasonings, grains, nuts, meats, beverages, etc.)
-superior and special items (mostly alchemical stuff like darkvision powder, instant rope, polar skin, and verminbane)
-Poisons (58 poisons listed, includes those from the DMG; also includes Craft DCs)
-brief information on trade and economic systems

Vehicles
-includes vehicle movement rules 
-vehicle augmentations such as armor plating
-diagrams and stats for various kinds of ships, air vehicles like zepplins and ornithopters, and land vehicles

Hirelings and Creatures
-finding and paying for hirelings and mercenaries
-companions, pets and mounts
-guard creatures (includes stats for new creatures: climbdog, thudhunter)
-more info on mounts, particularly exotic ones (Gelatinous Cube mount, anyone?).  Includes stats for axebeak, hippocampi, giant dragonfly, giant firefly.

Magic Items
-New armor abilities like Sacred or Feathered
-new weapon abilities like Eager or Crazed
-lots and lots and lots of specific armors and weapons
-potions 
-rings (my favorites are the rings of alignment command.)
-rods (includes tentacle rod and rod of force)
-staffs (includes assassin's staff, staff of the goblin lord, staff of destruction)
-wondrous items (lots)

Special Magic Items
-more info on intelligent magic items, including many examples
-more info on cursed magic items, including examples
-new artifacts, including the Rod of Seven Parts

Treasure Tables
-tables to integrate the new material, specifically the magical items

Note that, contrary to what I had heard somewhere, there don't appear to be tables for randomly stocking a caravan.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 6, 2003)

Actually, the A&EG looks like it might be worth picking up -- I didn't think it was worth it until I saw your list!

How detailed are the new materials?


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Actually, the A&EG looks like it might be worth picking up -- I didn't think it was worth it until I saw your list!
> 
> How detailed are the new materials? *




You mean like the Weapon and Armor materials?  They give you some fluffy flavor text, then tell you the material's game effects, market price modifier, hardness, and hit points per inch of thickness.  That's about it.


----------



## Olive (Mar 6, 2003)

I gotta ask: does the armour maintenence kit have rules associated with it?


----------



## Videssian (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Eric!

What's your general opinion on Races of Faerun now that you have it?

Do Air Genasi get any flying-related feats?   Seeing as how I just started playing one in a new campaign and I'd love to improve the basic levitate 1/day ability into full-flight, and my Races of Faerun order hasn't arrived at my doorstop yet! 

And out of curiosity, what ECL do they give to the Urdunnir dwarves?

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, you said the arts all black and white, but do they have lots of illastrations for things. That was something i always hated about the 2e version, not enough pics of the items.


----------



## MerricB (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm interested in this section:



> Hirelings and Creatures
> -finding and paying for hirelings and mercenaries
> -companions, pets and mounts
> -guard creatures (includes stats for new creatures: climbdog, thudhunter)
> -more info on mounts, particularly exotic ones (Gelatinous Cube mount, anyone?). Includes stats for axebeak, hippocampi, giant dragonfly, giant firefly.




Any idea of how in-depth and useful it is, Eric?

Cheers!


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 6, 2003)

Must...steal...Eric's Books...  Kidding. I am jealous of all the stuff you get Eric. Maybe some day...I'll be worthy of such attention.

In regarding this thread, thanks for the sneak peeks. I do appreciate it.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Mar 6, 2003)

Ahh, mercurial weapons! 
I thought that nightmare was over.

Anyways, A&EG looks cool. Nothing like the original (best 2ed supplement, IMHO), but cool nonetheless. Except for the mercurial (shudder) weapons and the violating the agreement with Necromancer Games (axebeak, hippocampus and giant dragonfly).

Demiurge out.


----------



## Gez (Mar 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Humans:  Calie, Chondathan, Damaran, Illuskan, Mulan, Rashemi, Tehyrian, other ethnic groups*




Maybe you should find a smarter filter... Or no filter at all. That's just ridiculous.

Besides, there's so many four-letter words that an unititiated wouldn't know whether the real name is calishte, or something else like califcke or caliccke or...


----------



## Swack-Iron (Mar 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Races of Faerun:
> Equipment (about 20 new weapons, including bolas, halfling skiprock, and jambiya; 5 new armor types including mud armor and Dendritic crystal armor; new gear like armor lubricant and snowshoes; and special items like drow poison and flash grenades) *




Out of curiosity, is the elven thinblade amongst the "new" equipment? WotC has occasionally reprinted material from splatbooks or Dragon Mag. in Realms books, and since I don't own the splats and don't have a Dragon subscription... But this is one piece of equipment I'd definitely like to see in the Realms.

*



			Prestige classes (dwarven battlerager; elven bladesinger; breachgnome; elven high mage -- this is an epic PrC; Great Rift skyguard; orc warlord; Spellsinger; Warrior Skald; halfling warsling sniper)
		
Click to expand...


*
Is the elven bladesinger as printed in Sword & Fist, or as in the Sword & Fist errata, or something entirely new?


----------



## Katerek (Mar 6, 2003)

Bummer

I thought I heard that gnolls were going to be in RoF.

poop


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmm, so nephelium (transparent iron) didn't make it into A&EG huh? Oh well, we got Baatorian Green Steel, so I'm happy. The additional artifacts is a perk I wasn't expecting also. More than anything else, artifacts has seen a lack of support in 3E (no _Book of Artifacts_ or special rules for their magic aura). Overall though, both books sound really good, and I'm sure I'll be getting them soon.


----------



## Selvarin (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmm, why no derro? They'd make for a decent RoF web enhancement, at least.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks like I will need AE&G for my Sundered Sky Campaign...

Thanks for the info Eric


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> **Snip*(2+Int mod) x6 skill points,*Snip* *



 Shouldn't that be (2+Int mod) x9, if we go by what we were told by Savage Species?


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> * Shouldn't that be (2+Int mod) x9, if we go by what we were told by Savage Species? *




If you take the lycanthrope part at 1st level, then yes, x9 -- that takes care of getting extra skill points at 1st level.  But let's say it's a 4th level fighter who then becomes a werebear -- those "animal" levels will only include six levels of skill points, and not the bonus points for first level.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *I gotta ask: does the armour maintenence kit have rules associated with it? *




Yes, it grants a bonus to Craft (armorsmithing) checks to repair armor.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 6, 2003)

Excellent.Thread.Title


----------



## F5 (Mar 6, 2003)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> *Except for the *snip* violating the agreement with Necromancer Games (axebeak, hippocampus and giant dragonfly).
> 
> *




Did Wizards have an agreement with Necromancer?  Granted them exclusive use of those monsters, or something?  I didn't get any of the Necromancer monster books after the original creature catalog, so I don't know what's in them.  Just curious.

Maybe it's like they didn in the MM2, they used some OGL creatures?  Eric, any open content in the A&EG?


----------



## Zappo (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide*



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> *Maybe you should find a smarter filter... Or no filter at all. That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Besides, there's so many four-letter words that an unititiated wouldn't know whether the real name is calishte, or something else like califcke or caliccke or... *



You mean calis<i></i>hite? Calis<i></i>hite calis<i></i>hite calis<i></i>hite!!


----------



## Barovan (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks Eric.

I have a couple of questions about the magic item section.  Actually more like one I think. 

Does the A$EG have new tables for horde creation?  I am sure there is a better name for the tables, but I am drawing a blank.  I am curious if I should buy this book and if those tables are there I would be much more likely to buy it.

Thanks


----------



## Urklore (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought AEG is suppose to have a new balanced Magic Item Creation system?


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

barovan said:
			
		

> *
> Does the A$EG have new tables for horde creation?   *




No, just sort of extensions to the exising DMG tables for mundane, special and magical items.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Urklore said:
			
		

> *I thought AEG is suppose to have a new balanced Magic Item Creation system? *




Gosh, I don't recall seeing anything like that.  I'll take another look after work today.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Katerek said:
			
		

> *Bummer
> 
> I thought I heard that gnolls were going to be in RoF.
> 
> poop *




I think that might be in Unapproachable East?


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Gosh, I don't recall seeing anything like that.  I'll take another look after work today. *




I thought I read that was due in the revised DMG...


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Hmm, so nephelium (transparent iron) didn't make it into A&EG huh? *




Ah, there was a short Materials seciton in A&EG -- no nephelium, but there was glassteel... tres expensive!


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide*



			
				Swack-Iron said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Out of curiosity, is the elven thinblade amongst the "new" equipment?
> 
> Is the elven bladesinger as printed in Sword & Fist, or as in the Sword & Fist errata, or something entirely new? *




Thinblade: I didn't see that one listed.  I did look because they had the halfling skiprock in there, and that was from the same Dragon article.

Bladesinger: I have no idea, I'll have to look later when I'm at home.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

MerricB said:
			
		

> *
> Any idea of how in-depth and useful it is, Eric?
> *




I do recall that it went on for pages and pages.  There were lots of creatures listed that might make interesting mounts.  Useful?  That I don't know.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Videssian said:
			
		

> *Hey Eric!
> 
> What's your general opinion on Races of Faerun now that you have it?
> 
> ...




Uhm, it seems like a big race book.  I like some of the racial feats.  I've never been big into prestige classes.  I'm not sure I would have bought it myself, it's definitely not a must-have book by any means.  

There's an Improved Levitation feat for air genasi.  I didn't see one that went beyond that though.

I don't have the book on me at the moment, so the other question will have to wait.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *ok, you said the arts all black and white, but do they have lots of illastrations for things. That was something i always hated about the 2e version, not enough pics of the items. *




They have PHB style illustrations -- you know, where a bunch of the items are in one picture shown in relative scale. 

But my impression overall is somewhat of a lack of illustrations.  I will have to go back and check, but for instance I don't think there was a "lineup" shot of the different armor types.  Just one or two illlustrated.

Edit -- I stand corrected, there is a "lineup" shot of 6 of the 18 new armor types.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Must...steal...Eric's Books...  Kidding. I am jealous of all the stuff you get Eric. Maybe some day...I'll be worthy of such attention.
> *




Huh.  You can get behind me in line...


----------



## Nathan (Mar 6, 2003)

Thank you for the info, Eric!

Can you tell us if there is a feat for noble drow that gives them back some of their 2nd edition abilities like _levitation_? What other racial feats are there?

Thanks!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Mar 6, 2003)

What about illustrations in AEG?

I would not have even considered it before this thread, but I will probably pick it up.


----------



## Leopold (Mar 6, 2003)

bah! they took all the generic critters such as Yuan-ti, goblins, hobgoblins, lizardfolk and instead of putting them in SS they put them in here...now i have to buy TWO books instead of one...

this will prolly be my first and ONLY FR book i'll ever buy...


----------



## Melmoth (Mar 6, 2003)

How many new weapons are in A&E and how many of them are from the Splat books?  Does A&E have all the weapons and armor in RoF?

Also is the mundane equipment in A&E like hacksaws, moneybelts and clothing just fluff or are there rules to go with it?

TIA


----------



## rvaughn_ffg (Mar 6, 2003)

*any *new* weapons?*

I gotta admit, I was pretty disappointed in the new weapons in Sword and Fist . . . they were either uninteresing or unbelievable. Does A&EG have *any* new weapons, or are they all just reprints?

Rob Vaughn


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> *How many new weapons are in A&E and how many of them are from the Splat books?  Does A&E have all the weapons and armor in RoF?
> *




Don't know exactly, I'll have to check later.  It seemed like a lot of the weapons from Sword and Fist, if not all, were included.  I think there is some overlap between A&E and Races of Faerun, but I think RoF had some unique ones. 



> *
> Also is the mundane equipment in A&E like hacksaws, moneybelts and clothing just fluff or are there rules to go with it?
> 
> *




Some things had rules, some didn't.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: any *new* weapons?*



			
				rvaughn_ffg said:
			
		

> *I gotta admit, I was pretty disappointed in the new weapons in Sword and Fist . . . they were either uninteresing or unbelievable. Does A&EG have *any* new weapons, or are they all just reprints?
> 
> Rob Vaughn *




I think I saw new weapons in A&E, but I'm not familiar enough with the exact contents of the splatbooks to do a weapon-by-weapon comparison.


----------



## pierworker (Mar 6, 2003)

So Eric, in a very casual, non-official, gamer-to gamer sorta way, how would you rate A&EG on a scale from 1 to 10?


----------



## trentonjoe (Mar 6, 2003)

It seems to me that many of the races have been printed before.  Is their new informationon the genasi, drwo, deep gnomes, halfling subtypes, etc?  If so could you describe it?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Mar 6, 2003)

With all these demands and questions... Whats the bet that Eric will keep the next gift from WotC quiet


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

pierworker said:
			
		

> *So Eric, in a very casual, non-official, gamer-to gamer sorta way, how would you rate A&EG on a scale from 1 to 10? *




Completely subjective with nothing to back up my opinion, I would say about a 6.  Partly because I think a big book of "lists of stuff and their stats" is not as interesting/fun to read as other types of books.  Also because of the b&w bland interior and relative paucity of illustrations.  (Did I use that word right?)

However, the book has lots and lots of nuggets of good stuff, it's just not really presented in any overarching context.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *It seems to me that many of the races have been printed before.  Is their new informationon the genasi, drwo, deep gnomes, halfling subtypes, etc?  If so could you describe it?
> 
> Thanks. *




I'll have to get into this more later when I'm at home, but there seemed to be a decent amount of history/culture information on each race, along with info on any common or special/unique equipment their race might use.  Stuff like that.  There's quite a bit more than just the "bullet point" info we've seen in books like FRCS.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *With all these demands and questions... Whats the bet that Eric will keep the next gift from WotC quiet  *




Nah, it's ok, folks will figure out that I will probably only get around to answering select questions.  I probably won't answer many questions like "how much damage does weapon xyz do" or "what is the level adjustment of abc race" etc.


----------



## Mark (Mar 6, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *With all these demands and questions... Whats the bet that Eric will keep the next gift from WotC quiet  *




Heh   Happens every time.  Why do you think they keep sending him freebies?  He helps get the ball rolling with his timely posts and even-handed insights.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Mar 6, 2003)

> Nah, it's ok, folks will figure out that I will probably only get around to answering select questions. I probably won't answer many questions like "how much damage does weapon xyz do" or "what is the level adjustment of abc race" etc.




There's a weapon called an  Xyz? Cripes,  I am not even sure how to pronounce that.  This another Thri Kreen weapon?


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> Why do you think they keep sending him freebies?   *




Or it could be that someone hasn't gotten around to taking me out of whatever database they use to generate the labels for the review copies; and at the same time it seems likely that they haven't gotten around to adding Russ, which is a shame.


----------



## Mark (Mar 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or it could be that someone hasn't gotten around to taking me out of whatever database they use to generate the labels for the review copies; and at the same time it seems likely that they haven't gotten around to adding Russ, which is a shame. *




Maybe they are short-handed...


----------



## Aaron L (Mar 6, 2003)

Just one question...does it have an elven Mantle spell?


----------



## The Sigil (Mar 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ah, there was a short Materials seciton in A&EG -- no nephelium, but there was glassteel... tres expensive!




*shameless plug*

You can get LOTS of new materials in the Enchiridion of Treasures and Objects d'Art over at rpgnow.com - it's a PDF.  In fact, go get yourself a sneak peak from my website here with a couple dozen materials.

I'm quite pleased, actually - it looks like the EoTaOdA may dovetail nicely into the Arms & Equipment Guide. 

*end plug*

Seriously, though, kind of disappointing if it's a 6/10 according to Eric.  Maybe not a fun read, but how is the utility value?

--The Sigil


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Seriously, though, kind of disappointing if it's a 6/10 according to Eric.  Maybe not a fun read, but how is the utility value?
> *




Imagine the equipment chapter from the PHB and the magic item section from the PHB, plus other stuff mentioned above, and you get a good picture about what the charts and descriptive text are like.  Nothing radically different than that.  

I personally wasn't real interested in an Arms & Equipment Guide from the get-go.  Actually getting to see the book didn't make me want it more, but it didn't make me want it less.  So that's why the average score.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 6, 2003)

Three questions for ya if you don't mind, Eric:

- Did they include OGL material from other sources? (I eblieve someone else asked that as well, but I didn't see you answer...)

- Someone noticed the damage scaling for weapons by size was different in SS compared to 3.0 (scaling 2d6 -> 3d6 I believe, instead of 2d6 -> 2d8). Was that just a typo, or is that in A&EG as well?

- How extensive are the vehicle rules, especially regarding ships. There's already three excellent naval d20 books out including extensive rules for ship construction, ship types, movement (including momentum, oars and wind direction), naval combat etc. To what degree do you expect A&EG to supercede those?


----------



## JPL (Mar 6, 2003)

Breachgnomes.

Man, I like breachgnomes.

Remember that picture in the old Gnomes and Halflings book of the breachgnome going all axe-happy on some goblinoids?

Anyone know when RoF hits the streets?


----------



## thundershot (Mar 6, 2003)

Some of that really reminded me of Aurora's Whole Realms Catalogue. Did they credit that as a source at the beginning? Now that A&EG is out, I hope WOTC will let Kenzer release THEIR version. I want them both...


Chris


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Three questions for ya if you don't mind, Eric:
> 
> - Did they include OGL material from other sources? (I eblieve someone else asked that as well, but I didn't see you answer...)
> 
> ...




1) I don't know but I didn't see anything that jumped out at me.  I'll have to look later.

2)  I don't know, I'll have to look later.

3)  They are essentially the same rules by David Noonan that were published in Dragon Magazine a while back.  Since I haven't seen any of the d20 naval books, I don't really have anything to compare them to.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

thundershot said:
			
		

> *Some of that really reminded me of Aurora's Whole Realms Catalogue. Did they credit that as a source at the beginning? Now that A&EG is out, I hope WOTC will let Kenzer release THEIR version. I want them both...
> 
> 
> Chris *




Yes, Aurora's Catalog was credited at the beginning.  But the feeling of the A&EG is substantially different than Aurora's.  Aurora's was one of my favorite 2E products.  There was something just so charming about it; plus having illustrations for each item was nice.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

JPL said:
			
		

> *Breachgnomes.
> 
> Man, I like breachgnomes.
> 
> ...




Last month, Savage Species seemed to hit the stores in my area about the Friday after I got it.


----------



## thundershot (Mar 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, Aurora's Catalog was credited at the beginning.  But the feeling of the A&EG is substantially different than Aurora's.  Aurora's was one of my favorite 2E products.  There was something just so charming about it; plus having illustrations for each item was nice. *




Aurora's STILL gets use at my home. In fact, it's the only 2e book still on my shelf (though the old monster books and OD&D books are kept handy elsewhere). God, I love that book... I'd like to see a 3E full-out revised and expanded version of it... 

Though I never did get to use a cranial drill in my campaign. 


Thanks
Chris


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 6, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Huh.  You can get behind me in line... *




Well glad to know I'm in august company.


----------



## Wraith Form (Mar 6, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *this will prolly be my first and ONLY FR book i'll ever buy... *




I know I'm gonna get castrated for this

[Edit:  Then why do it?  If you want to encourage illegal activities, do so somewhere other than on my messageboards.  - Morrus]


----------



## thundershot (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## Nightfall (Mar 6, 2003)

Wraith Form said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know I'm gonna get castrated for this, but I have one word for you:
> 
> Kazaa. *




Yes you will. Guards!


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 6, 2003)

3.5 fixes lycanthropes?!?!

I love you WotC!

I once had a PC thief who got infected by a wererat...  Once.
What a nightmare...  Make you not want to use lyncanthropes
against a party.

I hope getting infected isn't exactly like multiclassing.  You shouldn't be able to CHOOSE which levels to get when you level up.  You should be forced to pick lycanthrope levels untill the CURSE is removed.


----------



## thundershot (Mar 6, 2003)

It takes a real man to say something when he *KNOWS* he'll be castrated for it.

No, wait... I think it means he DOESN'T want to be a real man.... Hm....



Chris


----------



## JPL (Mar 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Last month, Savage Species seemed to hit the stores in my area about the Friday after I got it. *




Hmm.  So maybe next week.  That'll do nicely.  Thanks.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> *3.5 fixes lycanthropes?!?!
> 
> I love you WotC!
> 
> ...




As far as I could tell it was all one big lump gain at one time.


----------



## Gez (Mar 6, 2003)

Wraith Form said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know I'm gonna get castrated for this, but I have one word for you:
> 
> Kazaa. *




Feh. What I find annoying with programs like that, it's that they get the books _loooonnnnnng_ before any of the LGS around... Here, WotC and SSS stuff may be taken from the stores about 2-3 months after every US gamer has already posted a review of it on the net; and other d20 publisher products may be obtained about 3-4 months *after having ordered them*.

While making a research on "d20" on kazaa gives immediately an obscenely huge list of answer...

However, frankly, even if I throwed my honesty through the window, I *much* prefer to own printed paper books. Among the reasons:


I hate the PDF format;
Real books are much more readable;
Pirated books are scanned by a not-so-trained chimp, the pages are always bent in a way or another, frequently too dark, usually half the innermost column is mangled, and sometimes whole pages are missed;
Frequently whole chapters;
I hate the acrobat program, who take 99% of the CPU and 85% of memory even when reading a normal, text-based PDF;
Reading on a screen is really not handy;
Especially when the characters are all blurry because it has been scanned very badly;
I curse to the grey waste the adobe programmers who conceived such a clunky beast as acrobat, which is poorly named because it looks more like a drunken dwarf in heavy armor than like a nimble monk;
Turning a virtual page on a PDF makes the hard disk screech in horror as 75 megabytes are churned to and fro the swap;
Have I said that I hate PDFs, Acrobat, and Adobe ? If not, I'll say it now, what a horrid piece of software;
I can't read on my computer in my bed;
My eyes turn red and drown in tears when I try to read these somewhat-dark grey on somewhat-light grey blurry characters for too long;
My nerves suffer an even worse fate when I wait 3m45 seconds before the blasted piece of shtware agree to display back the top of the page so that I could proceed to read the second column; and twice as much time when I need to go on the following page;
It's really not practical;
I hate PDFs.


Edit: if the damn filter wants gremlins rather than angry swearwords, at least he could put angry gremlins !


----------



## Thain (Mar 6, 2003)

Would it be too much trouble to ask people to differ between there abbr. for the _Arms and Equipment Guide_ (A&EG) and _Alderac Entertainment Group_ (AEG).

 Just thought I'd offer some nonconstructive babblign to the mix.

But, seriously, thanks for the peek Eric. Both books have moved from my "won't touch with a polearm" to "must buy" list. This will make RoF my first FR book since they released the setting in A Certain Other Edition©.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Folks, pro or con -- we are not having having the piracy discussion in this thread.


----------



## Thain (Mar 6, 2003)

Nothing to do with piracy, not really, but I feel the urge to defend the PDF format... Gez, with the exception fo qualtiy of the scan almost all your problems witht he format would be rectivified by not using a Windos OS to veiw them.

Now, PC/Mac wars are more annoying and heated than Edition Wars or piracy threads, soI'll shut up before Eric smacks me.   But I think _RPGnow_ proves there is some use for PDFs in gaming.


----------



## jester47 (Mar 6, 2003)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> *and the violating the agreement with Necromancer Games (axebeak, hippocampus and giant dragonfly).
> *




whatever.

Aaron.


----------



## jester47 (Mar 6, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *this will prolly be my first and ONLY FR book i'll ever buy... *




Once you pop you can't stop.  Bet you can't eat just one.  Gotta catchem all!  Coke is it!

Aaron.


----------



## jester47 (Mar 6, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There's a weapon called an  Xyz? Cripes,  I am not even sure how to pronounce that.  This another Thri Kreen weapon?
> 
> *




It is now.

Aaron.


----------



## jester47 (Mar 6, 2003)

It looks like I am going to enjoy these books.  I have already ordered them and Amazon says they are expected to be at my door on the 14th or 15th.  

For some reason they don't sound that bad to me.  Then again I am a man of simple tastes and active imagination, so I just see it as more fuel for the fire.  

Besides, a diembodied skull doesn't really need all that much.  Just some wine thank you very much.  

Aaron.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm getting TWO FR books this month! ARGH! I'm such a sell out!

I'm picking up Faiths and Pantheons to do some research for the novel search, and I'm picking up Races because it seems to have a lot of juiciness for the less common humanoid.

Maybe I'll pick up Arms&Eqpmnt 'eventually'. It's one of those things I'd like, but I don't think I have to have it, really. Which is a good thing....*grumblegrumble*


----------



## Ranes (Mar 6, 2003)

Eric, thanks very much for the information. Just while I'm here, and because I didn't see anyone answer your question directly, I'll take that liberty; your use of the word paucity was apposite.  

By all means email me, if ever you feel as though you have too many D&D books.  

(Okay self, easy on the smileys.)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 6, 2003)

I noticed this in the sample that was released a week or so ago.

It looks like they used a hardback printing for the AaEG, but used the internal formatting of the paperbacks like RttToEE and the classbooks. 

Am I correct in this Eric? Does it not have the same borders as the core hardbacks?


----------



## Olive (Mar 6, 2003)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> *...violating the agreement with Necromancer Games (axebeak, hippocampus and giant dragonfly).*




or perhaps furthwer evidence that Ecromancer overstated their agreement with WotC... If they really had the agreement they claimed, then why didn't they sue?


----------



## BriarCub (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm looking forward to both of these books (though I'll admit a certain curiosity about riding a gelatinous cube and trying to imagine applying the Halfing Outrider PrC to it...Halfling Cuberiders, anyone?)

to/\/\


----------



## Sejs (Mar 6, 2003)

> (though I'll admit a certain curiosity about riding a gelatinous cube and trying to imagine applying the Halfing Outrider PrC to it...Halfling Cuberiders, anyone?)




Halfling Oozemaster  or  Halfling Earth Elemental Savant, break out that Awaken Ooze spell from Dragon.. oh yeah.. it's all coming together now..


----------



## BriarCub (Mar 6, 2003)

...I was honestly hoping to see some equity for the Ooze-class monsters given that Awakened animals were given a nod in SS...there aren't *that* many of them, after all...perhaps a nice web enhancement in the future? :-D

to/\/\


----------



## orbitalfreak (Mar 6, 2003)

I must say that the info provided here has moved these books from "Must buy out of compulsion" to "Must buy out of compulsion but will immensely enjoy them!"  Thanks, EN.


----------



## jester47 (Mar 6, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *
> 
> or perhaps furthwer evidence that Ecromancer overstated their agreement with WotC... If they really had the agreement they claimed, then why didn't they sue? *




There is a big thread on this somewhere, and it was largely determined that we are all on the same side and that neither WotC nor NG are being bastards in any way shape or form.  Further the consensus was that WotC said "don't do these, but we will let you do these, but we might do them later so don't get mad"  So there ya go.  Hence when somone comes crying about it all they get from me is a:

Whatever.

Aaron.


----------



## Olive (Mar 6, 2003)

jester47 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There is a big thread on this somewhere...*




sorry, must have missed it.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I noticed this in the sample that was released a week or so ago.
> 
> It looks like they used a hardback printing for the AaEG, but used the internal formatting of the paperbacks like RttToEE and the classbooks.
> 
> Am I correct in this Eric? Does it not have the same borders as the core hardbacks? *




The inside looks exactly like Sword & Fist, DotF, etc.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *- Did they include OGL material from other sources? (I eblieve someone else asked that as well, but I didn't see you answer...)
> 
> - Someone noticed the damage scaling for weapons by size was different in SS compared to 3.0 (scaling 2d6 -> 3d6 I believe, instead of 2d6 -> 2d8). Was that just a typo, or is that in A&EG as well?
> *




Ok, I'm at home now, let's see if I can answer 1 & 2.

1.  None in either book.

2.  let's do d4 and then d12 as examples:

d4 --> d6 --> d8 --> 2d6 --> 3d6 --> 4d6 --> 6d6

d12 --> 3d6 --> 4d6 --> 6d6 --> 8d6 --> 10d6 --> 16d6


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *It seems to me that many of the races have been printed before.  Is their new informationon the genasi, drwo, deep gnomes, halfling subtypes, etc?  If so could you describe it?
> 
> Thanks. *




Ok, now that I'm at home...

The racial entries included:

Major Race Information (general overview of the race as a whole)

Racial Data: Regions; Racial Feats; Racial Prestige Classes; Level Adjustment

History

Outlook:  overview; Characters; Favored Class; Prestige Classes.

Society

Language and Literacy

Abilities and Racial Features (in "bullet-point format"); if this info was presented in the PHB or the FRCS it is omitted here, and the human ethnic groups don't get "racial features."

Magic and Lore:  general views and specialites relating to magic; Spells and Spellcasting (any unique racial spells or spell-related feats available to the race); Magic Items (including affinities for crafting certain things and "iconic items" that are a specialty of the race).

Racial Deities: brief discussion

Relations with Other Races

Equipment:  lists "common items" which can easily be found in that race's homelands; and unique items produced by the race; subheadings are Arms & Armor, and Animals & Pets.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> *Just one question...does it have an elven Mantle spell? *




Unless it's called something else, no I didn't see that spell.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide*



			
				Swack-Iron said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is the elven bladesinger as printed in Sword & Fist, or as in the Sword & Fist errata, or something entirely new? *




It's not the one in Tome & Blood.  

The Races of Faerun one is 10 levels and abilties include Bladesong, Bonus Feats, Lesser Spellsong, Song of Celerity, Greater Spellsong, Song of Fury; but it does have essentially the same progression and spell list ast the Tome & Blood one.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

Nathan said:
			
		

> *Thank you for the info, Eric!
> 
> Can you tell us if there is a feat for noble drow that gives them back some of their 2nd edition abilities like levitation? *




Yes, there's a Highborn Drow feat that grants detect good, detect magic, and levitate 1/day each.


----------



## shadow (Mar 6, 2003)

Eric, I have a few questions about the A&EG.  About how many new weapons are there?  Are the new weapons based on real weapons from around the world or are they the fantastic weapons like mercurial grearsword?

I personally would love to see more historical weapons included (I fondly miss all those polearms from the 2e PHB).


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 6, 2003)

shadow said:
			
		

> *Eric, I have a few questions about the A&EG.  About how many new weapons are there?  Are the new weapons based on real weapons from around the world or are they the fantastic weapons like mercurial grearsword?
> 
> I personally would love to see more historical weapons included (I fondly miss all those polearms from the 2e PHB). *




2nd question first:  they have a big chart with lists of other names from other cultures for various basic weapons.  Their philosophy is (and I quote) "the D&D game doesn't really need more simple and martial weapons than it already has."

1st question:  Howabouts I just list da weapons, eh?

Arrow, Alchemist's
" blunt
" flight
" signal
" thunder

battlepick, gnome
bladed gauntlet
bolas, 2 ball
bolt, tumbling
calculus, gnome
chain and dagger
chakram
claw bracer
crossbow, great
double bow, elven
duom
imi-bari
fullblade
gauntlet, springloaded
greatsword, merc.
gyrspike
harpoon
javelin, spinning
khopesh
longsword, merc.
lucerne hammer
mace, double
manti
maul
panther claw
sai
sapara
scimitar, double
shotput, orc
skiprock
stump knife
sword, butterfly
three-section staff
throwing iron
tiger claws
tonfa
triple dagger
war fan
ward cestus
whip, mighty
whip and dagger

So, yeah, a lot of repeats from S&F it looks like.


----------



## MerricB (Mar 6, 2003)

With fixed critical ranges, I hope!

Cheers!


----------



## Richards (Mar 7, 2003)

If nothing else, I'm sold on _Races of Faerûn_ just for the osquip!   

Johnathan


----------



## coyote6 (Mar 7, 2003)

MerricB said:
			
		

> *With fixed critical ranges, I hope!*




I think the errata fixed all the way-too-large ones, didn't it?

But hey! Lucerne hammer! They may not have a Bohemian earspoon or a fauchford (sp?) fork, but the good ol' lucerne hammer is back.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 7, 2003)

A _gnomish calculus_??  What kind of weapon is that?


----------



## coyote6 (Mar 7, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *A gnomish calculus??  What kind of weapon is that? *




It's probably a weapon integral to the 3.5e version of gnomes. Something that allows one to better differentiate gnomes from halflings. Either that, or it's just another derivative weapon.


----------



## Intrope (Mar 7, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *A gnomish calculus??  What kind of weapon is that? *




A giant textbook? Some of mine would do at least d6 damage...

Edit: darn, coyote6 is faster than I am. And funnier, too.


----------



## Swack-Iron (Mar 7, 2003)

coyote6 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's probably a weapon integral to the 3.5e version of gnomes. Something that allows one to better differentiate gnomes from halflings. Either that, or it's just another derivative weapon. *




Ow. Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow!


----------



## dcas (Mar 7, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *A gnomish calculus??  What kind of weapon is that? *




_Calculus_ is Latin for "little pebble." So I'm guessing that it's a small rock commonly carried and thrown by gnomes.


----------



## dcas (Mar 7, 2003)

coyote6 said:
			
		

> *It's probably a weapon integral to the 3.5e version of gnomes. Something that allows one to better differentiate gnomes from halflings. Either that, or it's just another derivative weapon. *




Actually, I understand that there's a whole power series of the gnomish calculus.

Either that, or it's a weapon they make from the scrapings off their teeth.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 7, 2003)

The calculus is an oversized sling for flinging liquid-filled flasks of your choosing.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Mar 7, 2003)

SWEET.  MUST BUY BOOK!


----------



## Anabstercorian (Mar 7, 2003)

SWEET.  MUST BUY BOOK!


----------



## Conaill (Mar 7, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *The calculus is an oversized sling for flinging liquid-filled flasks of your choosing. *




"Excellent idea!" (...says my tinker gnome alchemist )


----------



## coyote6 (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks like Anabstercorian is buying two copies! 

Eric, what is an elven double bow? It sounds like a ranged double weapon, but my mind boggles at how that would work or look or anything . . . 

(And thanks for the preview and answers, BTW)



> _Originally posted by Swack-Iron_
> *Ow. Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow!*




Thenk yew, thenk yew. Be here all week, two shows on Saturday!


----------



## fba827 (Mar 7, 2003)

*-- never mind --*

** EDIT **

-- never mind --

I see the answer to my question ...


Wouldn't you know it, I read every page of this thread except one (my posts per page is different than default so I see _many_ pages)... and the one page I skipped was the one page that answered my question


----------



## BOZ (Mar 7, 2003)

sorry i jumped on the bandwagon late, but are we allowed to say Calie around here?


----------



## BOZ (Mar 7, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *imi-bari*




man, i'm amazed at how much naughty language is in this book.    i certainly wouldn't let my kids buy it!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Mar 7, 2003)

Edit: Reading the rest of this thread, I see that the whole WOTC/Necromancer thing has 
a) Been discussed to death
b) Been resolved

Hence, this post, in its original format, was redundant.
Thank you.
Oh, yeah, back on topic, I will probably get both of these. In case anyone cared. Thanks for the scoop, Eric!

Demiurge out.


----------



## Corran (Mar 7, 2003)

Richards said:
			
		

> *If nothing else, I'm sold on Races of Faerûn just for the osquip!
> 
> Johnathan *




;-)

And just to hijack the thread:

Johnathan, I just found out you did a book for Mongoose (Slayer's Guide to Trolls??), have you done any other books??

Since you told me (in another thread a long, long time ago ;-) that the Monster Hunters Association won't be making an appearance in Dragon for the forseeable future, I'm still hoping to see them somewhere else.

You'll have stats for Ozzie's, that's a start. ;-)


----------



## Celtavian (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re*

Races of Faerun sounds like a great book. I'll definitely be picking it up.

Probably going to wait on the Arms and Equipment Guide. It doesn't sound particularly compelling.

Thanks for the info Eric.


----------



## everchanging02 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Okay...  A couple of questions...*

I've been following the thread since it started, about mid-day, here, and  I haven't seen it asked (I don't think), and I'm rather curious:
In Races of Faerun, it was described that there is a whole hit-die and level adjustment to lycanthropes.  However, in Savage Species, it gives lycanthropes a base +3 LA.  Does RoF over-ride what SS wrote about lycanthropes?  If so, how can one incorporate it without the hit-die (or can it be extrapolated from RoF)?  I ask because I am currently playing a lycanthrope in a game and was somewhat unsure of how to account for the added power of it (btw, it's a were-lion - based off the were-tiger lycanthrope and using the SS LA of +3).
And, a more 'usage' inquiry:  I will be running a game where characters can choose to play pretty much whatever race they want (thanks to SS and the LA system).  I was wondering how helpful RoF would be to the game, in general.  IOW, is it more geared for Faerun or can it be useful in a general game?
Sorry about the long post.  I tend to babble...  v.v;;


----------



## Tanis Half-Munchken (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide*



			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's not the one in Tome & Blood.
> 
> The Races of Faerun one is 10 levels and abilties include Bladesong, Bonus Feats, Lesser Spellsong, Song of Celerity, Greater Spellsong, Song of Fury; but it does have essentially the same progression and spell list ast the Tome & Blood one. *



I'm sorry, but I didn't quite catch that: It's only _sorta'_ diffrent, or was it _real_ diffrent?

And what's the scoop on the Elvin High Mages? I was begining to think that 3E had ditched that whole `kamakzi tiltawait' thing we kept getting in 2E. Are they now perfectly good mages, or does it still cost them way too much to do anything useful? :-]


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 7, 2003)

The bladesinger sounds like the one from the web enhancement...


----------



## Melmoth (Mar 7, 2003)

I can't believe no one ask this, are there any changes to the Core races in RoF?  I heard Dwarves now get resistance to Trip and Bull Rush?  Have Gnomes changed?


----------



## Gez (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes, what are the changes to the racial traits, since that's going to be probably peeks at 3.5 ?


What does kamakzi tiltawait mean ?


Oh, and personally, I would not mind if elven high mage pay a too high cost -- that's really preferable to a too low one.


----------



## Gez (Mar 7, 2003)

What is the spellsinger like ? Does it looks like the _Magic of Faerûn_ spelldancer, or is it more like the 2e FR wizard kit of the same name (spellsinger); i.e., know *all* spells but takes forever to cast them ?


----------



## Balsamic Dragon (Mar 7, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> What does kamakzi tiltawait mean ?




I don't know what it means in this context, but kamikazi means divine wind and was the name for Japanese suicide bombers in WWII, and tiltowait was the name of the most powerful spell in the original Wizardry computer game which was basically a carefully aimed nuclear strike 

Balsamic Dragon


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide*



			
				Tanis Half-Munchken said:
			
		

> *
> And what's the scoop on the Elvin High Mages? I was begining to think that 3E had ditched that whole `kamakzi tiltawait' thing we kept getting in 2E. Are they now perfectly good mages, or does it still cost them way too much to do anything useful? :-] *




I don't really understand the question.  The Elven High Mage PrC is an epic-level class (it looks to me like you'd have to be 22nd level to get in at minimum).  Does that answer your question?


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 7, 2003)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> *I can't believe no one ask this, are there any changes to the Core races in RoF?  I heard Dwarves now get resistance to Trip and Bull Rush?  Have Gnomes changed? *




There's no "racial trait" info for the core races that are in the PHB or in FRCS.  So we aren't getting any early hints that way.  Presumably you can then play these races with 3.0 or 3.5 rules.


----------



## Gez (Mar 7, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *asks question about "kamakzi tiltawait"
> *






			
				Balsamic Dragon said:
			
		

> *explains "kamikaze tiltowait"
> *




Ah, OK. Good spelling makes things easier. I would not have catched the tiltowait reference, at the wizardry time I had computers only in my dreams...


----------



## Tanis Half-Munchken (Mar 7, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, OK. Good spelling makes things easier. I would not have catched the tiltowait reference, at the wizardry time I had computers only in my dreams... *



Yeah, well, hey. ;-) It's not like we've nailed down how `tiltowait' was spelled, back in the day . . .


----------



## Tanis Half-Munchken (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide*



			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't really understand the question.  The Elven High Mage PrC is an epic-level class (it looks to me like you'd have to be 22nd level to get in at minimum).  Does that answer your question? *



That's part of it; The other half is "Do they get new powers that no one else gets in D&D, and will it _kill them_ if they use it?"

Oh: Was that 22nd level _caster?_

Thanks!


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide*



			
				Tanis Half-Munchken said:
			
		

> *
> That's part of it; The other half is "Do they get new powers that no one else gets in D&D, and will it kill them if they use it?"
> 
> Oh: Was that 22nd level caster?
> *




You need 25 ranks in Spellcraft and Kn: Arcana, so that translate to a minimum of 22nd level, right?  That's all I remember (I am not with the book at the moment).

As to the former question -- I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Re*



			
				Celtavian said:
			
		

> *Races of Faerun sounds like a great book. I'll definitely be picking it up.
> 
> Probably going to wait on the Arms and Equipment Guide. It doesn't sound particularly compelling.
> 
> Thanks for the info Eric. *



I agree with this entire quote wholeheartedly. A&EG doesn't have anything new for me (already re-did all the missing 2e weapons for 3e a while back, and already have the vehicle rules from Dragon), while I'll get RoF for my long-running FR campaign.

And thanks for answering questions, Eric (though hopefully you consider it a small price to pay for the free schwag!).


----------



## Richards (Mar 7, 2003)

[Temporary thread hijack to respond to question from previous thread hijack]  

Corran - Sorry I'm responding a whole page later, but I just now saw your question.  I've written several other things for Mongoose.  _The Mini-Slayer's Guide to Winter Wolves_ is a PDF, written when Mongoose wanted to "test the PDF waters" with a shorter work, using a monster that wouldn't warrant a full-sized Slayer's Guide.  _Encyclopaedia Arcane: Crossbreeding_ comes out this month, and covers creating new monsters out of various pre-existing creatures.  (Now you too can whip up an owlbear from scratch - or create just about anything else you can imagine, for that matter.)  I've also written two other full-size Slayer's Guides that will probably be released as PDFs rather than printed products (much like _The Slayer's Guide to Krakens_, which was just released recently - that's not one of mine, though).

Finally, Ozzie the osquip's statistics appeared in _Dragon_ #282 in the "Rogues Gallery: Monster Hunters Association" article.  (He's a sidebar in Buntleby's entry.)  I'm willing to bet that the new osquip stats will be somewhat different than Ozzie's current stats, though.

[/Temporary thread hijack to respond to question from previous thread hijack]  

Johnathan


----------



## Pazu (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thanks for the info, Eric.*

I'll admit I'm more interested in the A&EG than in the RoF, but that's probably because I tend towards the more "mundane" end of the D&D spectrum. 

I'd be curious to know if the new weapon stats in the A&EG are exactly the same as the (errata'ed) versions from SaF and/or OA, or whether any of them have been modified.  For instance, I was somewhat disappointed that the butterfly swords in OA didn't grant a small disarm bonus, as they should.

However, you don't have to answer this issue, Eric, since I'm going to be picking the book up anyway.  

-- Pazu


----------



## Gez (Mar 7, 2003)

*_paint a question in red so that it is more eye-catching_* 



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> *What is the spellsinger like ? Does it looks like the Magic of Faerûn spelldancer, or is it more like the 2e FR wizard kit of the same name (spellsinger); i.e., know all spells but takes forever to cast them ? *


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 7, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> **paint a question in red so that it is more eye-catching*
> 
> *




I don't know, I'm away from my books right now.  I'll try to come back and answer your question later on.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 7, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Feh. What I find annoying with programs like that, it's that they get the books loooonnnnnng before any of the LGS around... Here, WotC and SSS stuff may be taken from the stores about 2-3 months after every US gamer has already posted a review of it on the net; and other d20 publisher products may be obtained about 3-4 months after having ordered them.
> *




Hm.. we have a lag here, too, but amazon.de isn't that bad, and usually has the books long before many of the RPG- and Comic Shops have them. Maybe amazon.fr is equally fast in that matter (can't think why not). Also, there are always some online-shops around that are both cheap and fast. I think a little asking around and some research on the net will lead you to a good one (I have found mine by chance: he was on the retail locator page from green ronin).



			
				Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I noticed this in the sample that was released a week or so ago.
> 
> It looks like they used a hardback printing for the AaEG, but used the internal formatting of the paperbacks like RttToEE and the classbooks.
> 
> Am I correct in this Eric? Does it not have the same borders as the core hardbacks? *




Hm... the German versions of the splat books are hardcover (a real waste for a book with less than 100 pages, IMO, but I have come to know that I can't expect anything sensible with German D&D stuff.)



			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's not the one in Tome & Blood.
> 
> The Races of Faerun one is 10 levels and abilties include Bladesong, Bonus Feats, Lesser Spellsong, Song of Celerity, Greater Spellsong, Song of Fury; but it does have essentially the same progression and spell list ast the Tome & Blood one. *




That's exactly the same as the "true bladesinger", the one from the web enhancement that's essentially errata.

Not even additional, FR specific spells in the spell list? That's a shame.


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 7, 2003)

What info do they have on the Fey'Ri?


----------



## Tanis Half-Munchken (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Guarding*



			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> As to the former question -- I have no idea what you're talking about. *



Thanks anyways. ;-)


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 8, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> **paint a question in red so that it is more eye-catching*
> 
> *




Ok, the Spellsinger:  it's basically a bard PrC.  Gotta have Kn: Arcana and Perform.  Abilities include Bardic Music, Compelling Song, Spellsong (it's kind of a spontaneous casting ability but just for enchantment spells), Improved Countersong, and Amplified Music.  It's a 5-level class.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 8, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *What info do they have on the Fey'Ri? *




One thing I found interesting is that the level adjustment is +2 or +3, depending on which spell-like abilities are selected (it's +3 if you select dimension door, enervation, or damage reduction -- and you can only pick one of those three to have along with your other choices).


----------



## Aloïsius (Mar 8, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, the Spellsinger:  it's basically a bard PrC.  Gotta have Kn: Arcana and Perform.  Abilities include Bardic Music, Compelling Song, Spellsong (it's kind of a spontaneous casting ability but just for enchantment spells), Improved Countersong, and Amplified Music.  It's a 5-level class. *




Sound cool. There aren't so many bard prc...
Now, I wonder if a Sorcerer/Spellsinger/Spelldancer is possible...


----------



## everchanging02 (Mar 8, 2003)

Okay...  Not trying to be annoying, but more seeing a reason why my earlier post could have been over-looked (it was at the bottom of page 3, so easily missed).

Question 1:
In Savage Species, lycanthropes are given a +3 Level Adjustment.  However, it was said in Races of Faerun that they are given hit die and then a +1 or +2 LA (dependent upon if it was inflicted or natural).  Does RoF over-rule SS in this, or does RoF give the 'template' in a leveling system, as Appendix A of SS does for other races?
In Other Words:  Does RoF give a different description of the LAs of lycanthropes than SS?  And, if so, does it over-rule?
(Sorry about the minor bits of redundancy.)

Question 2:
I will be running a game where I am allowing my characters to be pretty much whatever they want.  How adventageous would it be for me to pick up RoF?  Is it more geared for the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, or is it a good, over-all races book to have?
I have the MM, MM2, and SS, and I really don't want to pick up RoF unless it might give some better options for players for their character races.

Sorry for all the babble.


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 8, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One thing I found interesting is that the level adjustment is +2 or +3, depending on which spell-like abilities are selected (it's +3 if you select dimension door, enervation, or damage reduction -- and you can only pick one of those three to have along with your other choices). *



Interesting.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 8, 2003)

everchanging02 said:
			
		

> *Okay...  Not trying to be annoying, but more seeing a reason why my earlier post could have been over-looked (it was at the bottom of page 3, so easily missed).
> 
> Question 1:
> In Savage Species, lycanthropes are given a +3 Level Adjustment.  However, it was said in Races of Faerun that they are given hit die and then a +1 or +2 LA (dependent upon if it was inflicted or natural).  Does RoF over-rule SS in this, or does RoF give the 'template' in a leveling system, as Appendix A of SS does for other races?
> ...




1)  The RoF template is not given as a "leveling" system -- you get all of the benefits in one lump.  You've seen my description of the RoF lycanthrop template; I'll leave it up to you to decide how different it is than Savage Species.  I don't know whether this book overrules the other book.

2)  I personally think most monster races can be fairly easily "reverse engineered" to come up with stats for a race.  Esp. if you have Savage Species, there are probably enough guidelines in there to convert just about any monster you have stats for into a race you don't have stats for.  If it's just one or two races you're concerned about I'd save my money.  If you liked a lot of the ones on the list I provided, you might find it worthwhile.  I don't think the culture/history stuff is so "special" that it's particularly necessary, nor so Realms-specific in most cases that it couldn't be used generically.


----------



## Zander (Mar 8, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *There's no "racial trait" info for the core races that are in the PHB or in FRCS.  So we aren't getting any early hints that way.  Presumably you can then play these races with 3.0 or 3.5 rules. *



I don't have FRCS and don't intend to get it. Which races are in FRCS and in RoF but do not include racial traits in RoF? I was thinking of getting RoF  to use the material in my homebrew but if the races are only partly done, I probably won't.

I'll definitely be getting A&EG. It was on my "probably get" list before. Now it's on my "must have" list.  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 8, 2003)

You know, the more I look at RoF, the more I realize why it's not all that useful. 

The following races in Races of Faerun have no "racial stat block":

Dwarf, Gold (in FRCS)
Dwarf, Gray (in FRCS)
Dwarf, Shield (as PHB dwarf)

Elf, Drow (in FRCS)
Elf, Moon (as PHB elf)
Elf, Sun (in FRCS)
Elf, Wild (in FRCS)
Elf, Wood (in FRCS)

Gnome, Deep (in FRCS)
Gnome, Rock (as PHB gnome)

Half-elf, common (as PHB half-elf)

Half-orc, common (as PHB half-orc)

Halfling, ghostwise (in FRCS)
Halfling, lightfoot (as PHB halfling)
Halfling, strongheart (in FRCS)

Humans (all ethnicities -- no human group has different stats/abilities)

Aasimar (in FRCS)
Genasi (all) (in FRCS)
Tiefling (in FRCS)

That's a lot of races that can't be used without the FRCS.  There are still a lot of races that do have stat information, but I think the book could have had a much more universal appeal if it had taken the space to outline the racial stats for the various dwarf, elf, halfling, and planetouched sub-races already covered in FRCS.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 8, 2003)

Zander said:
			
		

> *I don't have FRCS and don't intend to get it. Which races are in FRCS and in RoF but do not include racial traits in RoF? *




Afaik, it's: 
- Gold, Grey, Shield Dwarves
- Drow, Moon, Sun, Wild, Wood Elves
- Deep, Rock Gnomes
- Half-Drow
- Ghostwise, Strongheart, Lightfoot Halflings
- Aasimar, Tieflings
- Air, Earth, Water, Fire Genasi.

Amongst the normal Races, there's usually one sub-race that practically is the standard D&D version of that race, with changes of the appearance (skin color, height, wight....)

[edit]....as Eric already said....[/edit]


----------



## Zander (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks Eric and KaeYoss. You're both stars!  

It doesn't look like RoF has what I want. I think I'll give it a miss.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 8, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *You know, the more I look at RoF, the more I realize why it's not all that useful.
> 
> That's a lot of races that can't be used without the FRCS.  There are still a lot of races that do have stat information, but I think the book could have had a much more universal appeal if it had taken the space to outline the racial stats for the various dwarf, elf, halfling, and planetouched sub-races already covered in FRCS. *




It's a FR book, after all. 

On the pro, these info would make the book useful for non-FR games, and it is one of the more rules-heavy books, at least it looks so: It's got new sub-races with stat-blocks, racial feats (never mind the regional prerequisite, they can be changed to suit other campaigns, or be thrown out of the window altogether, in many cases anyway), PrC's (they're adapted to the Realms, but even the splat books, which are "neutral", have Grayhawk-Flavored Stuff like Fist of Hextor, and Temple-Raider of Olidammara, which can be adapted - in the Realms, they would be of Bane and Mask, for example) and equipment. Also, you needn't use both books for the racial stuff: FRCS for the stat adjustments, RoF for other things. And MaoF had the FRCS spells in the lists, too.

On the con, the book will contain quite a bit stuff that cannot be used outside the realms, at least without tweak: The part about the Chondathan humans for example, the regional preferences of arctic dwarves or the deity choices of the races and peoples in the book. Also, the accumulated stat blocks for those races would amount to two whole pages or more, and putting them in would mean that other stuff went out. So IMO better stay with the modular nature of campaign accessories than have redundant info and less content.


----------



## Aloïsius (Mar 8, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *You know, the more I look at RoF, the more I realize why it's not all that useful.
> *




... If you don't play in the realms. If you do play in the realms, it's of course better to not have twice the same info.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 8, 2003)

Aloïsius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... If you don't play in the realms. If you do play in the realms, it's of course better to not have twice the same info. *




I wouldn't say it's better, necessarily.  The way it is now, you'll have to flip back and forth between two books.  And the racial abilities sections usually aren't that long, so they wouldn't take up much space.  

WotC has been trying to push the FR stuff as being filled with enough crunchy bits to be useful enough to stand alone as a supplement for other campaigns.  Magic of Faerun is a good example of a FR product that does a good job of "standing alone."  For those races I listed above (minus the humans and the PHB ones), Races of Faerun does not stand alone in that sense.


----------



## Gez (Mar 8, 2003)

> Dwarf, Gold (in FRCS) [Dex penalty rather than Cha, bonus to hit aberrations rather than orcs and goblinoids)
> Dwarf, Gray (in FRCS) [Easily extrapolated from the MM]
> Dwarf, Shield (as PHB dwarf)
> 
> ...




Not _totally_ useless, as most subraces are already in the MM. However, it's a background book (_fluff_, in skreynese), so if your own background is not compatible, it do is useless.


----------



## Tanis Half-Munchken (Mar 8, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wouldn't say it's better, necessarily.  The way it is now, you'll have to flip back and forth between two books.  And the racial abilities sections usually aren't that long, so they wouldn't take up much space.
> 
> WotC has been trying to push the FR stuff as being filled with enough crunchy bits to be useful enough to stand alone as a supplement for other campaigns.  Magic of Faerun is a good example of a FR product that does a good job of "standing alone."  For those races I listed above (minus the humans and the PHB ones), Races of Faerun does not stand alone in that sense. *



But isn't that the classic `manage page count/ bang for buck' issue? What would we have lost to repeat all that info?

If anything, the point becomes `Why didn't we get this in the FRCS for the listed races?'


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 8, 2003)

Yep, it's all about tradeoffs.

If you buy RoF but don't have the FRCS, then there are 15 races in RoF that you can't use.  I'm not counting the human ethnicities or the races you can find in the PHB.

If you buy RoF and want those 15 races, then you have to buy a $40 book, or you need to come up with stats yourself.  Probably not too hard to do, but then why buy the book at all if you're going to make up your own stuff?

If you include the racial data for those 15 races, then you either up the page count and presumably the cost, or reduce the added info like the new spells, prestige classes, magic items, or feats.  Here's the thing, though -- I would argue that the racial data on average is no more than 1/6 of a page long.  At most it's 1/4 of a page long.  So let's use the conservative estimate and say that this adds 4 pages to the book (or removes 4 pages of stuff to make room).  [I personally think that would be the ideal situation.  Then you truly have a stand-alone race book where all of the races could be plopped into other settings, homebrews, etc. ]

The other "ideal" situations, of course, are a) you already own the FRCS and so this isn't a big deal (I own the FRCS, for instance, so I can make use of all of the races in Rof); or b) you didn't want to use those 15 particular races anyway and only need the stats of the other races.


----------



## Tanis Half-Munchken (Mar 8, 2003)

> . . . b) you didn't want to use those 15 particular races anyway and only need the stats of the other races. [/B]



Web enhancements: Got it. Should have thought of that . . .


----------



## fba827 (Mar 9, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *That's a lot of races that can't be used without the FRCS.*





Don't forget -- there is probably text somewhere that says "To use this accessory, you also need The FRCS, PHB, DMG, and MM" (or something to that effect) -- it's on all the accessories either the back cover or first page after the title page.

All the non-FR accessories have a similar thing but leave out FRCS from the listing ....

So, my point.. presumably on the book somewhere is that clause.  That being true, the intended audience (from the perspective of the writers and book as a whole) are people that already have the FRCS.


----------



## Gez (Mar 9, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Yep, it's all about tradeoffs.
> 
> If you buy RoF but don't have the FRCS, then there are 15 races in RoF that you can't use.  I'm not counting the human ethnicities or the races you can find in the PHB.*




Provided you have the Monster Manual, that's only 8 races: 

Dwarf, Gold
Elf, Sun
Halfling, Ghostwise
Halfling, Strongheart
Planetouched, Air Genasi
Planetouched, Earth Genasi
Planetouched, Fire Genasi
Planetouched, Water Genasi


----------



## Gez (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Twin Peeks: Races of Faerun and Arms & Equipment Guide*



			
				Zappo said:
			
		

> *You mean calis<i></i>hite? Calis<i></i>hite calis<i></i>hite calis<i></i>hite!! *




Ah, that's how you do it. Sneaky. Calishite. Fuckimi-Bari.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 9, 2003)

No differences between the human subraces is just lame... I was so hoping for that. Even some human subraces with a ECL attached like some netherese descendants or something (just babbling now) but ya get the picture...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 9, 2003)

They are humans, after all. And there are no subraces, only ethnic groups. And there are not so much netherese descendants around (most netherese fell to their deaths), except the shades, and you have stats for them already...


----------



## Victim (Mar 9, 2003)

Besides, there was nothing innately better about Netherese folk.  Their advantage was the mythallar things.  I prefer that human ethnic groups not have stat differences.


----------



## tarcil (Mar 10, 2003)

*Elven High Magic*

Eric

Could you, Would you....give us more specifics on Elven High Magic?

Would you, Could you....A new adventure with something a little more tragic?

Thanks

Edward

PS  You read Green Eggs and Ham for 6 weeks straight every night and see what your mind does


----------



## Janos Antero (Mar 10, 2003)

For Eric's benefit and because I don't see anyone clarifying on a few questions asked:

Elven High Magic tended to be very very powerful, but very fatal to the casters.  Often they'd form circles to cast even more powerful magic, but die in the process.

I'd be curious in knowing a bit more about High Magic/High Magic PrC if you're willing Eric.


----------



## Aaron L (Mar 10, 2003)

Elven High Magic is epic level spellcasting from the ELH.


----------



## Janos Antero (Mar 10, 2003)

I knew it'd be epic, but I'm wondering if they'll use circle rules already written, and what it will be able to do that isn't necessarily from the ELH.


----------



## Gez (Mar 10, 2003)

The Art Gallery for Races of Faerûn is up !

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ag/20030309a

Honestly, there are several piece of art that I don't really like...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 10, 2003)

That's the thing with Realms art: there are pieces the artists should be shot for (2nd picture of elven pantheon, Faiths and Pantheons), but others are head-and-shoulders, often all-that-and-belly above the other art.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 10, 2003)

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> *They are humans, after all. And there are no subraces, only ethnic groups. And there are not so much netherese descendants around (most netherese fell to their deaths), except the shades, and you have stats for them already... *




There is one thing besides culture that distinguishes them -- regional feats.  There are some new regional feats based on these ethnicities in this book (I didn't really notice that until I was reading more closely yesterday).  So PCs of these human groups could have special feats that no others would normally have access to.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 10, 2003)

Janos Antero said:
			
		

> *I knew it'd be epic, but I'm wondering if they'll use circle rules already written, and what it will be able to do that isn't necessarily from the ELH. *




The elven high mage has three powers that alternate over 10 levels:

Seed Affinity:  choose an epic spell seed -- the Spellcraft DC drops a bit (this has the effect of achieving epic spells at lower levels).

Mythal Invention:  may develop a single epic spell for reduced development cost in gold, time and XP.  

Bonus Feat:  a big list of bonus feats from the Epic Level Handbook.

I don't see anything about them dying.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 10, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There is one thing besides culture that distinguishes them -- regional feats.  There are some new regional feats based on these ethnicities in this book (I didn't really notice that until I was reading more closely yesterday).  So PCs of these human groups could have special feats that no others would normally have access to. *




Well, we had regianal feats before, and they are open to non-humans from those regions. Are the new ones for humans only?



And the High Mage looks quite OK. Friend of mine made something similar, and I changed that PrC a little so it's epic and more tailored to our campaign.


----------



## seankreynolds (Mar 10, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> That's a lot of races that can't be used without the FRCS.  There are still a lot of races that do have stat information, but I think the book could have had a much more universal appeal if it had taken the space to outline the racial stats for the various dwarf, elf, halfling, and planetouched sub-races already covered in FRCS. *




Well, the FR campaign treats the FRCS as a core book. Duplicating info from the FRCS would be like duplicating info from the PH: redundant, and (while convenient so you wouldn't have to flip between books) wasting space that could otherwise be used for new material.

Edit: ... and that's pretty much been mentioned by other posters. Anyway, if you have RoF, it's assumed you have the FRCS, and given how tight this book was in the first place we thought it better to not C&P the FRCS or PH material.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone see either of these books in a store yet?  

_** fails will save ** _ 

I'm itchin' to get my hands on them....


----------



## Tanis Half-Munchken (Mar 10, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The elven high mage has three powers that alternate over 10 levels:
> 
> ...



:O Now _that's_ what I'm talkin' about! Must be hard to get into . . . More than just the skills listed.

I'm betting that Seed Affinity and Mythal Invention only happen once each in 10 (or so) levels . . .

Thanks, Janos!


----------



## tarcil (Mar 10, 2003)

*Thanks Eric*

Enough said


----------



## Shade (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm very interested in the avariel.   Do they still have the susceptibility to fire, hollow bones, and claustrophobia drawbacks from 2nd edition?   

I'm hoping that now they are basically elves with wings, with slightly different ability adjustments and racial bonuses, and a level adjustment instead of all those nasty drawbacks that made them difficult to use in an adventuring party.

Thanks!


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 11, 2003)

Don't think they still have those drawbacks: As I already said: drow used to lose their abilities when they left the underdark, wood elves had some phobias (either of the sea or of caves, or even both), and has to be played rude to everyone they didn't know (they need about 5 years to learn to know someone). Being friendly to strangers resultet in XP penalties (they actually enforced you to play stereotypes...).

Those things are all gone, so I think they went for the avariel as well.

(Also, bladesingers no longer have to help every elf in need, risking limb and life, and they don't get high prestige on default. I think it's the same with dozens of other classes and races)


----------



## Gaius (Mar 12, 2003)

*Halfling Warsling Sniper*

Ahhh, I'm curious about this prestige class, the Halfling Warsling Sniper.  I'm on a halfling kick here and this one jumped out at me.  My FLGS won't have RoF until Friday, which means that, since that's the start of my work week, I won't really have it until next Tuesday.  So would it be too much to get a short preview?  Maybe a brief description, a few of the requirements and maybe a class ability or two.  Thanks.

Gaius


----------



## Olive (Mar 12, 2003)

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> *Don't think they still have those drawbacks: As I already said: drow used to lose their abilities when they left the underdark, wood elves had some phobias (either of the sea or of caves, or even both), and has to be played rude to everyone they didn't know (they need about 5 years to learn to know someone). Being friendly to strangers resultet in XP penalties (they actually enforced you to play stereotypes...).
> 
> Those things are all gone, so I think they went for the avariel as well.
> 
> (Also, bladesingers no longer have to help every elf in need, risking limb and life, and they don't get high prestige on default. I think it's the same with dozens of other classes and races) *




And thank ghod for that... one of the pro-imagination DnD 3e innovations is that DMs get to decide that sort of stuff for themselves.


----------



## Gaius (Mar 12, 2003)

Bump.

Gaius


----------



## Pants (Mar 12, 2003)

*Races of Faerun sounds neat*

Well... 
I can another book to the list that I need to buy.
God, I am WotC's bitch


----------

